# Pasture Grass seed with mouse droppings



## LuvHorscents (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a large box of grass seed from last year but found it has quite a bit of mouse droppings in it. Does anyone know if this is safe to put out in pasture? don't want to cause any problems. Thanks!:gallop:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Watch out, those are actually mouse seeds.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Avna said:


> Watch out, those are actually mouse seeds.


I just laughed so hard I spit my drink out!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Now that I have recovered from my hysterics at Avna's comment - the seeds would be fine to put in the pasture. When you think about it, those little field mice out in the pasture now are doing their little toilet duties all the time.

As a precaution, though, wear gloves when handling the seed.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Avna said:


> Watch out, those are actually mouse seeds.



Absolutely right....just hope that they are not fertile! Maybe germination rates will be low


----------



## LuvHorscents (Jan 13, 2014)

Avna said:


> Watch out, those are actually mouse seeds.


That was funny! I don't expect it to germinate much, but with the mud we've had lately, any grass from it will be helpful! thanks!!


----------

